# gorgona



## Lingard

Buenas noches. No encuentro en le diccionario qué es o qué significa gorgona. Gracias.


----------



## Calambur

> *Gorgona *f., gralm. pl. Mit. Nombre dado a tres divinidades griegas hermanas, una de ellas Medusa, que tenían el poder de convertir en piedra a aquellos a quienes miraban.


Ver.


----------



## Dentellière

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=gorgona


Buenas noches


----------



## XiaoRoel

Bien otra enorme metida de pata de la academia.
1. No avisa que, cuando se usan como *nombre propio* de las divinidades grecolatinas a las que se refieren las entradas _gorgona_, _furia_, que generalmente se nombran en *plural*, se deben escribir con *mayúsculas*.
2. Las *Gorgonas* *no son las Furias* romanas. Las *Furias romanas son las Erinias*, palabra que no aparece en el DRAE.
3. No aparece la fraseología usual _estar hecho una furia_.

Esto es un poquito más que grave. Es de escándalo.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Es que la Academia es bastante casposa, para seguir con las pelambreras.


----------



## Lingard

Gracias a todos --- y lejos de mí la intención de provocar tales sentimientos contra la Academia.


----------



## TheChabon

¿Este uso sin mayúscula está bien, o sólo demuestra que no tengo idea de mitología griega?

La aterradora gorgona que adorna la égida de la inalcanzable Palas Atenea es una máscara. 

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Jonno

Si las gorgonas son tres, no es nombre propio y debería escribirse con minúscula  No entiendo bien la entrada de XIaoRoel y las razones que da


----------



## Birke

Jonno said:


> Si las gorgonas son tres, no es nombre propio y debería escribirse con minúscula  No entiendo bien la entrada de XIaoRoel y las razones que da



Los Machado también eran dos y no por eso escribimos "la poesía de los machado". 

Creo que *Xiao* se refería a que Gorgona debe escribirse con mayúscula cuando se refiere propiamente al ser mitológico, y con minúscula, claro, cuando se usa por ejemplo así: "mi vecina parece una gorgona de fea y bruta que es".

Aprovecho para decir que echo mucho de menos las participaciones de Xiao Roel.


----------



## Jonno

No creo que sea comparable un apellido con un nombre genérico ¿o acaso Medusa se apellidaba Gorgona?  

Lo mismo que no escribo Ángeles, Arcángeles o Querubines (a diferencia de Dios, Alá, la Virgen, Él, el Hijo, etc. que sí creo que –aunque sea por tradición si no se es creyente– debe escribirse con mayúsculas a pesar de ser nombres genéricos), no creo que los nombres genéricos de personajes mitológicos deban escribirse con mayúsculas (y hablo de la palabra gorgona refiriéndose a esos personajes, no a tu vecina... por fea y bruta que sea ).

Ni siquiera en las biblias que he consultado aparecen con mayúsculas. Un ejemplo: "Mientras dormía, tuvo un sueño. Vio una escalera que estaba apoyada en la tierra, y que tocaba el cielo con la otra punta, y por ella subían y bajaban *ángeles* de Dios. "


----------



## Birke

Aquí ves que efectivamente hay razones para echar de menos a XiaoRoel: yo no te lo puedo explicar. 

Si en la mitología griega se usaban o no los apellidos, no sé. Pero las Gorgonas eran hermanas (eso se puede leer en la cita de Calambur, arriba), y desde luego se consideraban en conjunto, como tantas cosas. Otro ejemplo, se me ocurre ahora mismo, tan usado en la mitología como en la astronomía,  sería el de las Pléyades, que si no recuerdo mal son siete y siempre se nombran juntas, en plural y en mayúscula.


----------



## Jonno

Es que los astros SI se escriben con inicial mayúscula


----------



## Birke

Venga, que seguro que mientras tanto has mirado, como yo, en la Wiki,  y has visto que tanto en astronomía como en mitología se nombran con mayúsculas.


----------



## Jonno

No he mirado, pero si es lo que dice la Wikipedia no estoy de acuerdo  (como infinidad de cosas que aparecen en ella).

En astronomía sí, porque son nombres propios. Pero en mitología ¿por qué razón? ¿Y por qué sí en mitología griega y no en "mitología católica" u otras?


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Creo que se usa con mayúscula porque Las Gorgonas son tres seres (¿personas?) determinados, es como decir Las Supremas de Móstoles (con el total de los respetos).

Ahora bien, si en un libro de literatura fantástica hay monstruos que son gorgonas, iría con minúscula. Por ejemplo, si ponemos El Minotauro, es el famoso del laberinto de Creta, pero en una novela ser leería, "nos atacaron unos minotauros".

No sé si me explico.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Jonno

¿Entonces la diferencia es que "Las Gorgonas" son pocas y los querubines muchos?  No sé, no sé...


----------



## Vampiro

Jonno said:


> ¿Entonces la diferencia es que "Las Gorgonas" son pocas y los querubines muchos?  No sé, no sé...


No, la diferencia es que Las Gorgonas es el nombre propio de tres divinidades determinadas, y por lo tanto Xiao tiene razón, cuando va como nombre propio es con mayúsculas.
Es como mencionar a la Santísima Trinidad, que debe escribirse con mayúsculas.
Hare Krishna… digo… saludos.
_


----------



## Fernando

Para tranquilidad de Xiaoroel el artículo tiene una propuesta de enmienda que va en su línea (con la que estoy de acuerdo excepto en el tema de las mayúsculas).



> Avance de la vigésima tercera edición
> 
> gorgona.
> 
> (Del gr. Γοργόνα).
> 
> 1. f. Mit. Monstruo infernal cuya mirada petrificaba.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Fernando

Vampiro said:


> Es como mencionar a la Santísima Trinidad, que debe escribirse con mayúsculas.
> Hare Krishna… digo… saludos.
> _



La Stma. Trinidad va en mayúsculas porque es un nombre colectivo, como la Asamblea de Extremadura.

En el caso de las gorgonas es más dudoso. Eran tres hermanas, pero a menos que fuesen de las Gorgonas de toda la vida (p.ej. Ana Gorgona, Antonia Gorgona y Juana Gorgona) yo las escribiría en minúsculas, como a los querubines, los ángeles y los miembros de la Santísima Trinidad (o de la Asamblea de Extremadura).

Otra cosa es "La" Gorgona, que era una sola señora cuya cabeza acabó en el escudo de Perseo. 

PS: Pero para eso tienes "Medusa" (en mayúsculas).

Nota: Ver "Furia de titanes" da para mucho.


----------



## Vampiro

Fernando said:


> La Stma. Trinidad va en mayúsculas porque es un nombre colectivo, como la Asamblea de Extremadura.


Lo mismo Las Gorgonas.
Mejor leer un buen libro de mitología griega (Kerényi, Hard, Rose, son recomendables)
_


----------



## Jonno

Yo sigo con lo mío... ¿los querubines no son "un colectivo"? ¿Les falta sindicarse o algo?


----------



## rocioteag

Jonno said:


> Yo sigo con lo mío... ¿los querubines no son "un colectivo"? ¿Les falta sindicarse o algo?


 

No se si tenga algo de sentido, pero que los querubines, angeles y demas no son entidades y no deidades???

Las Gorgonas eran deidades (dioses) en la mitología griega, cosa que los angeles y querubines no son... ellos son "_entidades de Dios_". 

_que es parecido, pero no es lo mismo_


----------



## Fernando

Que yo sepa, los querubines no tienen voluntad común. Si es así son como los hombres, los pájaros y los elfos: minúsculos.

El día que formen el SPQR (el Sindicato Popular de Querubines Rubicundos) ascenderán a la masyuculidad.


----------



## Fernando

rocioteag said:


> No se si tenga algo de sentido, pero que los querubines, angeles y demas no son entidades y no deidades???
> 
> Las Gorgonas eran deidades (dioses) en la mitología griega, cosa que los angeles y querubines no son... ellos son "_entidades de Dios_".
> 
> _que es parecido, pero no es lo mismo_



Como he dicho antes, ni los "dioses de Grecia" ni los "miembros de la Santísima Trinidad" van en mayúscula, mientras que Zeus (un dios determinado de Grecia) y el Espíritu Santo (un miembro determinado de la Trinidad) van en mayúscula.

Vamos, que su carácter divino ni quita ni pone.


----------



## jorgema

Entiendo que las Gorgonas son ellas tres solas, y el nombre es un colectivo, pero que se aplica sólo a ellas; tal vez podríamos asimilarlo a un apellido, ya que sólo Medusa y sus hermanas eran las Gorgonas, y no se sabe de ninguna otra. El caso es similar al de las Furias, las Erinias, y las Parcas.


----------



## Jonno

Vamos, como un grupo folkórico o algo así... "Las Supremas de Móstoles"...

Yo soy de la opinión de Fernando. No es el carácter divino lo que marca la mayúscula, sino el uso de la palabra como nombre propio o identificación directa con la entidad. "Creo en *D*ios", pero "creo en los *d*ioses del Olimpo". Sigo sin entender por qué las "Gorgonas" deberían tener más categoría que los "dioses" para llevar la mayúscula, y la norma dice que "dioses" va con minúscula.


----------



## ErOtto

Fernando said:


> El día que formen el SPQR (el Sindicato Popular de Querubines Rubicundos) ascenderán a la masyuculidad.


 
Apoyo la idea de la *masyuculidad*, siempre que sea sindicada. 

Pero en este caso, pienso que también tiene cabida la *menosyuculidad* que defiende Jonno, puesto que Dios (como "nombre propio" ) se escribe con mayúscula inicial; sin embargo, cuando hablamos de dioses (plurales y _no propios_), lo escribimos en minúsculas.

¿Por qué no voy a poder escribir gorgona en minúscula, si no me estoy refiriendo a esas Gorgonas, sino simplemente a un _mounstruo infernal común (sin apellidos) cuyo poder es el de petrificar con la mirada_? 
¡Quién no se habrá encontrado en su vida con alguna gorgona en alguna discoteca o _paf_! 


EDIT: ¡Vaya, se me adelantó el *Jon* con los _dioses_! 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Birke

ErOtto said:


> ¿Por qué no voy a poder escribir gorgona en minúscula, si no me estoy refiriendo a esas Gorgonas, sino simplemente a un _mounstruo infernal común (sin apellidos) cuyo poder es el de petrificar con la mirada_?
> ¡Quién no se habrá encontrado en su vida con alguna gorgona en alguna discoteca o _paf_!



En ese uso de la minúscula estamos todos de acuerdo: véase en la página de atrás mi frasecita sobre la vecina gorgona, o la de *Antpax* sobre el Minotauro y otros minotauros. 

En cuanto a los nombres en plural con mayúscula, desde luego no tiene que ver con la divinidad sino con que sean o no entidades fijadas así por la tradición. Y van en mayúsculas porque nos referimos a unas entidades concretas, como ha escrito *jorgema*, sean tres (las Gorgonas) o sean doce (los Apóstoles) o sean las Once Mil Vírgenes, que además es seguro que no eran once mil ni eran tal vez tan vírgenes, pero eso es lo de menos, las nombramos en mayúsculas y ya sabemos que es convención cultural reservar la mayúscula para esas vírgenes en concreto y no para las que se juntan en un concierto de verano.


----------



## Fernando

Yo reconozco que en el caso de furias, erinias y demás tribus urbanas, el caso es especialmente dudoso por:

1) Muchos escritores (que no sé si hacen "tradición") lo escriben con minúscula.
2) Son un colectivo cerrado: Se refieren a un número determinado de personas, que no pueden subir ni bajar (como Los Ciento Cuarenta y Cuatro Mil, que yo no pondría en mayúscula). 
3) Son un colectivo pequeño e identificable. 

Aun así, y salvo que Xiaoroel vuelva y enseñe la mano que arrojó la piedra sigo sin ver claro por qué un grupo de personas (o bichos) unidas sólo por una cualidad deban de ser mayusculizados.

Por otro lado, los apóstoles son minúsculos:



> 857 La Iglesia es apostólica porque está fundada sobre los apóstoles, y esto en un triple sentido:



Mi fuente es el Catecismo de la Iglesia Católica, o sea que no creo que sea sospechoso de irreligiosidad o falta de respeto.



> Once Mil Vírgenes



Como dijo aquél. ¿Pero hubo alguna vez once mil vírgenes?


----------



## ErOtto

Birke said:


> En ese uso de la minúscula estamos todos de acuerdo...


 
Al final resulta que la estamos liando. 

Si de lo que se trata no es de si estamos hablando de un nombre propio o común y si debe o deja de deber ir con mayúscula o no.

El tema es que un conforero ha reabierto un hilo antiguo con una pregunta muy concreta:



TheChabon said:


> ¿*Este uso sin mayúscula está bien*, o sólo demuestra que no tengo idea de mitología griega?
> 
> La aterradora gorgona que adorna la égida de la inalcanzable Palas Atenea es una máscara.
> 
> Saludos y gracias.


 
Y la respuesta es sencilla: este uso sin mayúscula está bien.

Otra cosa es que tenga o deje de tener idea sobre mitología griega, pero esto último no viene al caso. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Fernando

ErOtto said:


> Y la respuesta es sencilla: este uso sin mayúscula está bien.



De acuerdo.




ErOtto said:


> Otra cosa es que tenga o deje de tener idea sobre mitología griega, pero esto último no viene al caso.



Insisto en que me he visto Furia de Titanes én más de una ocasíón.


----------



## ErOtto

Fernando said:


> Insisto en que me he visto Furia de Titanes én más de una ocasíón.


 
No me gustó la actuación de Silvester Stallone. Ni la de Bruce Willis tampoco.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Lo mismo Las Gorgonas.
> Mejor leer un buen libro de mitología griega (Kerényi, Hard, Rose, son recomendables)
> _


Pues eso es lo que he empezado a hacer. En la Nueva Mitología Ilustrada de M. Juan Richepin, no se habla de Gorgonas, sino de Gorgona (sin lugar a dudas nombre propio y con mayúscula) y sus hermanas Estenio y Euríale. 
Pero da múltiples pistas de uso de mayúsculas para plurales: las Horas, Nióbides, Híadas, Parcas, Pretidas, Hermas, Pléyades, o los Hecatónquiros, Lapitas, Centauros, Hiperbóreos, Titanes...
Parece tener  dudas o hacer distinciones, porque ninfas, musas y gigantes aparecen con mayúscula o con minúscula, según los casos. 
Veré si otros libros de mitología me sacan de dudas.


----------



## Fernando

En el caso de centauros y lapitas considero su uso en mayúsculas totalmente inadecuado.

Los lapitas concretamente eran una nación (mítica, pero nación). Los centauros pertenecen al mismo gremio que los elfos y las meigas.


----------



## Vampiro

Las Gorgonas no son un sindicato ni una tribu urbana, sino deidades concretas, conocidas por ese nombre colectivo.
Si para la RAE la Trinidad debe escribirse con mayúsculas, no veo motivo alguno para no hacer lo mismo con Las Gorgonas.  Insisto, cuando nos referimos a ellas como colectivo.
Distinto es tener a una vecina gorgona con cara de gárgola.
Los querubines no entran en la categoría, sólo sirven para hacer pipí en las fuentes o para adornar las pinturas religiosas.
_


----------



## ninux

De acuerdo con Fernando Chabón y erotto, en ese caso gorgona se debe escribir con minúscula.
Hubo un tiempo (2000 años atrás) en que cuando se escribía la Ciudad (con mayúscula) se refería a la ciudad más importante en aquellos tiempos; es decir: Roma. ( con un poco de orgullo de por aquí ).
Entonces hasta la pobre vecina podría ser tan famosa de merecer la mayúscula.
No sé si me he explicado.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Un resumen de un artículo de Robert Graves no me saca de dudas. Según dice, una gorgona era un deidad monstruosa arcaica, que convertía en piedra a quien la miraba. Se representaba entre leonas, con un cinturón de serpientes y, en ocasiones, alada. Refiriéndose a época  posterior, habla de tres gorgonas, con minúscula, Medusa (que tenía serpientes por cabellos y que según algunas fuentes fue muerta por Perseo y según otras por Atenea)  Esteno o Estenio y Euríale, estas dos inmortales.
Volviendo a la Mitología de Larousse, habla de Erinnyes, con mayúscula, ‘the dogs of Hades’; pero es inglés. En la traducción al español de la de Richepin, todas las citas que encuentro de las Erinias o Euménides y de las Furias, están con mayúscula. 
Si no encontramos la solución en los libros de mitología, igual tenemos que volver al denostado DRAE y a aplicar la regla general: si usamos gorgona o gorgonas como nombre común de unas deidades monstruosas, la inicial debe ser minúscula; si usamos Gorgona como nombre de Medusa, o Gorgonas para referirnos a las tres hermanas, Medusa, Esteno o Estenio y Euríale, es nombre propio, a escribir con inicial en mayúscula.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Si no encontramos la solución en los libros de mitología, igual tenemos que volver al denostado DRAE y a aplicar la regla general: si usamos gorgona o gorgonas como nombre común de unas deidades monstruosas, la inicial debe ser minúscula; si usamos Gorgona como nombre de Medusa, o Gorgonas para referirnos a las tres hermanas, Medusa, Esteno o Estenio y Euríale, es nombre propio, a escribir con inicial en mayúscula.


Tal cual.
_


----------



## Canela Mad

Yo, como varios de vosotros, soy del partido pro-mayúsculas cuando hablamos de las Gorgonas de toda la vida (las tres hermanas), de otra parte, como dice don Manuel en su claro y bien argumentado post, cuando se usa en genérico, como sustantivo común, debería ir con minúscula, por ejemplo “grabado con efigies de gorgonas”.

La entrada del Diccionario Español-Latino Blánquez Sopena, edición de 1985 (que me inspira el mayor de los respetos) recoge la entrada con mayúscula inicial así:

Gorgonas (tres monstruos femeninos llamados Medusa, Stenion y Eurialea.) n. pr. f. pl. Gorgones, um.

Como vemos, lo define como nombre propio femenino plural, que debe ir con mayúscula inicial tanto en castellano como en latín.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Encuentro cierta diferencia entre plantear la cuestión desde el objeto (el monstruo llamado Gorgona) o hacerlo desde el uso de plural o de mayúsculas, como sigue.
Gorgona= una de estas señoritas míticas
Gorgonas= dos o tres, no más porque no las hay, de las antedichas.
gorgona= cualquier mujer suficientemente fea (como para evocar a cualquiera de las anteriores sola o en grupo)
gorgonas= dos o más, sin límite superior. 

Con el nombre Serafín podemos ejemplificar casi de la misma manera.

No sé si me explico, pongo las cuatro variantes y digo a qué entidad cada una de ellas remite. Que Perseo mató a Gorgona o a la gorgona que estaba de turno, va en gustos.


----------



## clares3

Hola
En el epigrama 25 del Libro IX de Marcial habla de la  Gorgona y lo hace con mayúsculas en el original latino que manejo (ed. CSIC, Madrid 2005); lo mismo hace con Musas, Parcas y otras "sociedades" de seres malignos y benignos.
En la duda, me inclino por los clásicos: Gorgona, Medusa, etc.


----------

